# changing a 71 lemans to a 70 gto



## junction44 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a 71 lemans with a 70 gto fiberglass 1 piece cap on it with the headlight buckets,grills,etc. I'm trying to go back all steel 70 gto parts. What should be changed? I have the 70 fenders, nose, hood, valance, for it now. Do I need to change the core support too?


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*GTO Clone*

 The core support for the 1970 GTO is not the same as the core support for a Lemans. However, if you do a heap of photo research or can find a kind soul who will make a full-size template for you, you can cut down the flat top of the Lemans support to GTO specs. Most of the parts for a '70 GTO dog house are different from the Lemans...

Grab a copy of "_*Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide 1964-1972*_" by Paul Zazarine and Chuck Roberts. It's not a great book but it works as long as you back it up with several GTO Parts Catalogs (from Ames, OPGI, etc.). These should help you figure what you'll need.


----------

